# Half Checks are NOT safe!



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just thought I'd post to let others know but, as the title says Half check collars are NOT safe! They have nearly cost Denzl his life 2 2 times in the past week! I am furious and have had my money fully refunded but please do not buy these. I have praised these collars time & time again and really think they are great, but I just can't beleive how dangerous they are.

I was on my way to the local park with my friend when a girl got knocked down, police ambulance, fire engine etc were everywhere. We were told to wait as they were trying to get this girl from underneath the bus (luckily she survived!) and just as two ambulances came speeding down the road to this incident BOOM! Denzl was off lead, no collar walking across the road. Luckily the ambulance stopped and Denzl ran back to me, but seriously it was so close. I blamed myself, thinking it was probably me not seing that he was too strong for his collar, so I bought him another, with thicker chain links- two days later I was walking down the street fine and the next minute this yappy little Shih Tzu starts barking and snarling at Denzl. He just ignored & kept walking, the owner of the other dog was just laughing at this little yappy thing wanting to kill Denzl and the next minute Denzl was off leash running towards it. He, believe it or not, was still wagging his tail 'play bowing' when this little rat decided to bite his face, giving him a minor cut on his cheek, but when Denzl tried to attack this dog it was a completely different story! Luckily enough I had a collar just for show on his neck aswel so we were able to walk home with that collar on (thankfully!)

Both collars have been half checks made by Ancol.

Honestly never again! So I'm searching for a leather harness and collar and I've ordered him a Holly & Lil Pirate Collar which I'm in LOVE with, and his Ezy dog collar is on its way!

Rant over, & just a word of warning because I've reccomended these collars in the past and now I seriously detest them!!

Brooke x​


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

what has happend with the collars? the chains broke? or the material?

could be you had the collar through the metal parts the wrong way


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I am curious too - I have used halfchecks for 20 odd years on many breeds from Rottweillers to my current Toy Poodle and I have never had a problem.

Glad your dog is ok though!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

never had a problem myself,wont use full ones but i like half ones.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to use a half check on my Stafford, it came off once, but only at the clasp, it was a cheaper own brand one, so I really don't blame the collars themselves, as others have said, it'll be interesting to see what part broke.

And, to be honest, leather collars, going by your story, aren't safe either, my Stafford broke one of those pulling to see a friends dog, the metal d-ring that the lead attaches to broke through the leather.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

only used a half-check once, cheap thing and she didn't like it, hates collars attached to a lead actually. i use harnesses for both my dogs, fantastic inventions :flrt:

EDIT: did they break? No matter how hard you pulled ours (not whilst on the dog, i was seeing how strong they are) it wouldn't snap, and i think it was a fiver off the market :lol2:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have always use these with my st bernard , labs, bassett and springers and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Used one with our late springer for a while, never had a problem with it.


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive used ancol half checks on my stafford, my old german shepard and my viszla with no issues!!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Im also wondering how exactly the collar broke.. firstly because I use a half check on one of my dogs- and have never had a problem with it? 

And secondly because I am manager of a petshop that stock these collars- and would like to know what is faulty about them, to know whether to take them off the shelf.

Also have you contacted Ancol to report the fault- and if so what did they say- as if it is a fault with a certain batch they should be contacting wholesalers etc for a product recall. 

I await your response, because it is a little concerning that you have had two collars both of which broke I assume? 

Also were they from the same petshop- could it be that the collars are old stock perhaps- and are now a discontinued line?

In my own personal experience, I have found ancol collars to be of good quality, and I havent had any of my customers return any.. but as I say, I await your reply.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Another thought- what breed of dog do you have, and what size of collar did you purchase? 

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

did it snap and break or did he just slip it off because it wasnt adjusted properly?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> did it snap and break or did he just slip it off because it wasnt adjusted properly?


The thing I find my friends do wrong the most is clip the lead onto the wrong ring...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i might be thinking of a different type of collar then, i prefer choke chains myself.
and i`ll sit and wait patiently to be flamed to hell for it


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i might be thinking of a different type of collar then, i prefer choke chains myself.
> and i`ll sit and wait patiently to be flamed to hell for it


:lol2:

Where you thinking of this (I have included helpful labels for you:whistling2?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep thats the one.
i had one many moons ago and binned it, couldnt get on with it so went back to full chokes.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i might be thinking of a different type of collar then, i prefer choke chains myself.
> and i`ll sit and wait patiently to be flamed to hell for it



I too like full choke chains, if used correctly (& put on the correct way) they do a great job :no1:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:no1:

yep, they shouldnt be sold to numpties who have them on upside down so they dont release


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i might be thinking of a different type of collar then, i prefer choke chains myself.
> and i`ll sit and wait patiently to be flamed to hell for it


I don't think you'll be flamed, or i'd hope not :roll: 
I've never used one because i don't know how!, and I don't have a dog or walked any dog that I feel may benefit from one.
As long as used correctly, I've heard they're pretty good


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> :no1:
> 
> yep, they shouldnt be sold to numpties who have them on upside down so they dont release


 

That rules out most of the population then:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thought it was :war: for keeping rabbits singly, using choke chains, and not letting the cat out to get run over and squished?


:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Used correctly they are NOT 'CHOKE CHAINS' they are 'CHECK CHAINS'.

I don't like half checks either for a full on puller but they have their uses with an older puppy who just needs a little correction!

I use 'check chains' for my bigger dog but only a flat collar for the little one.
As said a CHECK chain is safe when used correctly no one should use one with out being shown how to apply them properly.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I use all cloth half checks on my dogs as I want them to be completely loose when off lead, loose enough that if a dog or branch etc gets caught on them there is a good chance they will slip straight off my dogs neck


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

corny girl said:


> I too like full choke chains, if used correctly (& put on the correct way) they do a great job :no1:.


We used one with the Springer for a while (we went through nearly every type of collar and halti when he was young as he pulled like a tank! :lol2: ) and it worked really, really well... only thing was because he was so terrible for pulling his neck fur got caught in the links and cut his fur short... made him look pretty funny so as soon as we got his pulling issues sorted we went onto normal collars to let his fur grow back :2thumb:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

With regards to the OP buying a leather collar and harness.. they are far weaker than a webbing one, especially as they age. I know with horses they are often traveled in leather head collars as they are possible to break if there is a trauma, and i've seen many parts of leather tack snap too.  Webbing is a much better bet if you're wanting strength.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

im guessing she put it on wrong as there is no reply :hmm:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I use half checks for my lot and never had a problem (labs,JR and NI's) but then for the labs they are on slip leads once we have training to heel done


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

STRONG STUFF HEAVY DUTY DOG GEAR
No dog will break one of these and its guaranteed for life. You could pull a wagon with the one i've got.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

wow forgot to post on this, was correctly fitted defo im always extra safe bought from my dog training club (all of them) the chain broke from the fabric. can't beleive it still!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Kare said:


> I use all cloth half checks on my dogs as I want them to be completely loose when off lead, loose enough that if a dog or branch etc gets caught on them there is a good chance they will slip straight off my dogs neck


We had to get a half check for our first Guide Dog pup, but we would put her regular collar on at all times too, with her Guide Dogs/microchip disc on it. The lead would be attached to the half check obviously, but if she was getting free run then the half check was removed completely, leaving her with only her regular collar on should she decide not to come back or get lost. Specifically because it is more likely for something to get caught in the half check, and of course when not attached to the lead it is easier to fall off


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

only thing with a harness is I have always found with bullies and heavier dogs it makes them pull more. 
Do you use a half check to stop pulling ??? 
If so I dont think you can go wrong with canny collars, my boy is a very big lad and has never got out of his canny and doesn't pull what so ever on it. 
If you do go for a harness and want leather you HAVE to keep them "dressed" and cleaned on a regular basis, one of the one causes of leather breaking is not looking after it properly.
if u do go for a fabric harness these are ment to be good 

Ferplast Ergocomfort Nylon Padded Dog Harness Extra Small Grey/Black: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my bulldog had a lupi, she never pulled on it and the only issue with it is, if you`re not concentrating on your dog they can walk backwards outof it.

the current pup is a puller, and on her normal collar she i find it painful to hold her, but on a harness its easier. got her an ancol padded one and its fab


----------

